# Finally found a nice SB 9



## Jmp50 (Aug 20, 2022)

Picked up this 9A a couple months ago after searching for over a year, supposedly came from a farm. 
Came with most everything except the taper attachment. Believe it was made in 1958. Tweeked the chuck, tailstock, gibs and it holds .0003 cutting a 10" brass test bar.


----------



## piper184 (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice find indeed. It just shows that there are still good machines out there if you have the patience to watch and wait.
Curious about the double switch on the front. Forward and Reverse? Are they wired in such a way as to not do harm if they both get flipped on at the same time?


----------



## Jmp50 (Aug 20, 2022)

piper184 said:


> Nice find indeed. It just shows that there are still good machines out there if you have the patience to watch and wait.
> Curious about the double switch on the front. Forward and Reverse? Are they wired in such a way as to not do harm if they both get flipped on at the same time?


Thanks.....yes the black is fwd, rev. White on, off
It has a newer Dayton ...1/2 hp I believe


----------



## Jmp50 (Aug 20, 2022)

Some accessories that came with it.... a bunch of 1/4, 3/8 HSS cutters as well


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 20, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## brino (Aug 20, 2022)

Beautiful condition.....paint me jealous!

Brian


----------



## wachuko (Aug 20, 2022)

Congratulations!  Very nice find


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## piper184 (Aug 23, 2022)

Oh, oh! Steady rest and collet draw bar.....
Me want same for 10K.


----------



## Jmp50 (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! It truly is a wonderful machine to operate. 
Should have bought one years ago.


----------



## piper184 (Aug 23, 2022)

Jmp50 said:


> Should have bought one years ago.


Same thing I said when I got a lathe. Same with the drill press. Same with the plasma cutter. And the list goes on....
Probably will say the same if I am ever lucky enough to get a mill.


----------



## Jmp50 (Aug 24, 2022)

piper184 said:


> Same thing I said when I got a lathe. Same with the drill press. Same with the plasma cutter. And the list goes on....
> Probably will say the same if I am ever lucky enough to get a mill.


Found a lightly used LMS 3990 on CL w/ stand, lots of tooling for 1k. It's better than nothing....lol.
Just missed out on a Clausing 8530. Weight is the is limiting factor, as I have to get it in my basement otherwise I'd have a Bridgeport.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 24, 2022)

Jmp50 said:


> Picked up this 9A a couple months ago after searching for over a year, supposedly came from a farm.
> Came with most everything except the taper attachment. Believe it was made in 1958. Tweeked the chuck, tailstock, gibs and it holds .0003 cutting a 10" brass test bar.
> View attachment 417691
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats & enjoy


----------



## twooldvolvos (Sep 4, 2022)

piper184 said:


> Oh, oh! Steady rest and collet draw bar.....
> Me want same for 10K.


FYI, if you look on the bottom of the casting on the machined surface, you will see “SRD-100K” if the rest is for a 10K or “SRD-101N” if the rest is for a 9 inch.


----------



## twhite (Sep 13, 2022)

Not sure if you want a taper attachment. If you are up for a nice project. I made one for my SB9. I used these plans. 



			Taper Attachment Plans
		

Here are a few pictures of mine. 















Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Jmp50 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wow, that's nice!!


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 15, 2022)

Jmp50 said:


> Found a lightly used LMS 3990 on CL w/ stand, lots of tooling for 1k. It's better than nothing....lol.
> Just missed out on a Clausing 8530. Weight is the is limiting factor, as I have to get it in my basement otherwise I'd have a Bridgeport.
> View attachment 418097


A friend of mine gave me a LMS 3990 just like the one you have. It was not working because it had a burned out cutting motor and the controller board was damaged due to the cutting motor shorting out. It also was upgraded to CNC but did not have a computer to control it but it did come with the stepper controller board which was in good condition. I sent out the controller board to be fixed and that cost me $150.00 and the new cutting motor cost me about $300.00. I built a computer and loaded Mach 3 on it and I got it up and working!!!! Whoooo Hoooo. All together I have about $600.00 invested into it.


----------



## Jmp50 (Sep 15, 2022)

sn8kboy said:


> A friend of mine gave me a LMS 3990 just like the one you have. It was not working because it had a burned out cutting motor and the controller board was damaged due to the cutting motor shorting out. It also was upgraded to CNC but did not have a computer to control it but it did come with the stepper controller board which was in good condition. I sent out the controller board to be fixed and that cost me $150.00 and the new cutting motor cost me about $300.00. I built a computer and loaded Mach 3 on it and I got it up and working!!!! Whoooo Hoooo. All together I have about $600.00 invested into it.


Nice...How can you go wrong for free.! Is Mach 3 a variation of G code? I use to program / run a couple Tree VMCs at an old job, made the universal fixture in pic for prototypes.


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 15, 2022)

Jmp50 said:


> Nice...How can you go wrong for free.! Is Mach 3 a variation of G code? I use to program / run a couple Tree VMCs at an old job, made the universal fixture in pic for prototypes.


Mach 3 is an inexpensive software package that runs G code to make cuts, drill holes Etc. Here is a link to a youtube video that gives an overview of what the Mach 3 software can do. You can download the software for free and it will run a small number of lines of G code for free! For a licensed version it runs about $179.00.

Mach 3 for beginners


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 15, 2022)

A rare find- with an original stand!  that is fantastic!


----------

